# Wanted: SE Florida (Miami, Fort Lauderdale) 2-bdrm March 9-16



## soaf (Feb 18, 2019)

Looking for last minute rental a 2-bdrm/2-bath for March 8 or 9 (week 10). Prefer Miami area (Fort Lauderdale, West Palm Beach, Pompano Beach, Hollywood, etc), but will consider Fort Myers Beach area, and Kissimmee/Orlando. Thank you.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 18, 2019)

Week 10 .... Fri unit a studio for 2 for $700. Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort. 

Private Message me for more details.


----------



## soaf (Feb 18, 2019)

vacationhopeful said:


> Week 10 .... Fri unit a studio for 2 for $700. Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort


Thanks Linda, but we need a larger unit.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 18, 2019)

Sorry, but larger units get more rent money.


----------



## soaf (Feb 18, 2019)

vacationhopeful said:


> Sorry, but larger units get more rent money.


What number may I reach you at? I'd like to at least talk about the 1-bdrm.


----------



## soaf (Feb 19, 2019)

soaf said:


> What number may I reach you at? I'd like to at least talk about the 1-bdrm.


...I mean the studio.


----------

